# Christmas tree in the year 1900.



## HazyDavey (Dec 17, 2016)

This is a picture my brother found and sent to me. No idea where or who it was but the date was said to be 1900.
Looks like they're having a little Christmas party with some drinks.
Notice the Christmas tree with real candles burning on it..


----------



## Carla (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow. Looks like young adults of the day enjoying a little Christmas cheer. To think they were probably born just after the Civil War! Very nice photo!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2016)

I love old photos like this. The man and women on the left look very much in love. Maybe they got engaged for the holiday.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice photo!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2016)

Very nice photo!

I look at old photos like this one and see all of the laundry and ironing!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

For vintage photos, this is a good site:

http://www.shorpy.com/

A little different in navigation but there's a lot of great old photos.

Here is one, for instance-


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Very nice photo!
> 
> I look at old photos like this one and see all of the laundry and ironing!!!



Oh, God -- the scourge of IRONING!!!  You're right.  I haven't ironed anything in years and do not plan to do so ever again!  If it needs ironing, I don't buy it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

Cool photo Davey, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carla (Dec 17, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Oh, God -- the scourge of IRONING!!!  You're right.  I haven't ironed anything in years and do not plan to do so ever again!  If it needs ironing, I don't buy it.



They used those tiny irons (I have one) for the ruffles and lace. Can you even imagine?

Do you recall years ago some of the blouses were being made out of a flimsy nylon material? I remember melting one on my Mom's iron!


----------

